# Premier League England 11-16 March



## A_Skywalker (Mar 9, 2009)

11 Mar 19:00 Fulham v Blackburn  2.25 3.20 3.40 
14 Mar 11:45 Man Utd v Liverpool  1.90 3.30 3.75   
14 Mar 14:00 Arsenal v Blackburn  1.44 3.75 8.00  
14 Mar 14:00 Bolton v Fulham  2.20 3.10 3.20   
14 Mar 14:00 Everton v Stoke  1.44 3.75 8.00   
14 Mar 14:00 Hull v Newcastle  2.40 3.20 2.75  
14 Mar 14:00 Middlesbrough v Portsmouth  2.20 3.20 3.10   
14 Mar 14:00 Sunderland v Wigan  2.20 3.20 3.10  
15 Mar 12:30 Chelsea v Man City  1.44 4.00 7.00   
15 Mar 15:00 Aston Villa v Tottenham  2.10 3.20 3.40   
16 Mar 19:00 West Ham v West Brom  1.66 3.50 5.00


----------



## BettingPassion (Mar 10, 2009)

Manchester city to draw with Chelsea

Good price for good team like City, I dont think they will win the whole thing but a draw is possible.


----------



## jamesgalt (Mar 11, 2009)

*Powerful EPL Tip*

*Everton -1 1/4* over Stoke




http://www.maxbetsoccer.com, your home for amazing accuracy.


----------



## BetLiverpool (Mar 14, 2009)

Liverpool totaly destroyed the overrated Manchester team!


----------



## inet (Mar 15, 2009)

hi,

where to find which players are registered for todays matches?
and also injury lists and list of players who are suspended for todays matches because of yellow or red cars?

regards


----------



## inet (Mar 15, 2009)

inet said:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> where to find which players are registered for todays matches?
> and also injury lists and list of players who are suspended for todays matches because of yellow or red cars?
> ...


found this one, link.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Mar 15, 2009)

Took Aston Villa Tottenham x2 @2.0

Hopefully Stenly won't be on fire


----------



## A_Skywalker (Mar 15, 2009)

A_Skywalker said:
			
		

> Took Aston Villa Tottenham x2 @2.0
> 
> Hopefully Stenly won't be on fire



$$


----------



## free bet (Mar 16, 2009)

West Ham to win today, easy 1.44 odds at bet365


----------

